# `make missing` seems to mess up when "cdrom/packages/All" in PKG_PATH



## kpedersen (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello,

Could I confirmation that this fails?

After putting in your FreeBSD 8.1 DVD, run...


```
# mount /cdrom
# setenv PKG_PATH "/cdrom/packages/All"
# cd /usr/ports/games/gtkradiant              (or any other port)
# make missing
```

Because I get the error


```
pkg_info: leave_playpen: can't chdir back to ''
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/games/gtkradiant.
```

This happens when /cdrom/packages/All is in PKG_PATH whether I am running it as root *OR* a normal user.

Does anyone else experience this?


----------

